# WOrld Cup Qualifications Asia 28 March



## A_Skywalker (Mar 23, 2009)

28 Mar 05:30 North Korea v United Arab Emirates 1.90 3.25 3.75    
28 Mar 09:15 Japan v Bahrain 1.40 4.00 7.50    
28 Mar 11:00 Uzbekistan v Qatar 2.00 3.25 3.50   
28 Mar 13:30 Iran v Saudi Arabia 2.00 3.25 3.50


----------

